# mehrere excel-dateien durchsuchen!?



## allanon (14. Juni 2004)

hallo boardies, ich stehe vor dem problem mehrere .xls-tabellen nach bestimmten schlagworten (ca. 300 [in einer separaten liste!]) durchsuchen zu müssen. ich benötige also ein script oder programm, dass die 1.liste ausliest und diese mit mehreren anderen auf übereinstimmungen vergleicht.
hat jemand eine idee, wie das zu lösen ist
vielen dank


----------

